
Updated – Who Runs This – Chrome extension that shows who runs a site - kaolti
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/who-runs-this/jfccjdbjpkmppcpdogdfbgillpaakmgn/#
======
kaolti
I updated the extension based on your feedback on my previous post. Looking
forward to your thoughts again!

Thanks!

------
Zekio
Firefox, Edge Port?

~~~
kaolti
You think it'd be worth making?

